# Electric window problem...



## dj_zedster (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey guys
jus noticed this morning when I got out of the car that my TT didn't do the window mechanism thing it does like when you shut the door and the window goes slightly down and then up again. Anyway, I thought it maybe because it was an icy morning but jus got back now and didn't do it again. Also noticed when I was in the car and I pressed the button to roll the window down, it wouldn't do it automatically by pressing it once, I had to keep my finger on it. also when I tried closing the window with the key fob by keeping my finger on the lock button, the window wouldn't go all the way up, I had to lock and unlock 3 times before the window shut. The passenger side is fine, it's only the drivers side that's playing up?

Is this a loose wire? N what's the method of fixing it or resetting it?


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

a reset will probs do the trick, it can be found on the mk1 main page under the faq thread


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

ignition on, put both windows all the way down, then all the way, then hold the buttons to put the up again for a bout 2 or 3 secs, should be ok after that.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

- Ignition on
- Windows all the way down
- Windows all the way up, let go of switches
- Push them up again and hold for 3-5 seconds
- Ignition off


----------



## dj_zedster (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow super fast replies, cheers guys. I'll try that


----------



## dj_zedster (Apr 30, 2008)

It worked!  thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

fuck me our responses where almost as fast as you testing it out, well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> fuck me our responses where almost as fast as you testing it out, well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Teddy (Jan 26, 2007)

Audi will say you need a new motor because the control unit is integral with the motor.

Some might remember I posted about my wife's TT that had to have a "window drop" reset about 5 times during the year. As the car was still under warranty I reported it and was told that the motor needed replacing. The next day when we tried the window it went berserk and kept dropping half way down automatically and was very difficult to close at all. Yes the new motor was faulty.

Last week, some 3 months later, the window drop failed again. Can you see a pattern emerging? Yes, it reset using the known method, but as the window had hardly been used since then I again reported it to Audi. Yes, they said, the motor is faulty and will be replaced. They also replaced the window regulator as a precaution as they had no idea what was causing the motors to fail.

So be warned. If you don't have a warranty and want to get Audi involved you might need lots of money.

This has always been on the passenger side which is rarely used AND the door is always closed using the metal bits and not the glass. Poor design or what?


----------

